# wenn firefox laeuft, system ausgelastet..kein cpu verbrauch

## pieter_parker

hab ein problem mit dem mozilla-firefox 3.0.10

laeuft der firefox mit einer leeren weissen seite auf der nichts ist, ist z.b. das konsolen fenster im kde superlahm, ich kann zugucken wie die akutaliesierung beim bildaufbau laeuft

ich habe im firefox erst alle plugins deaktiviert aber als das nichts geholfen hat habe ich das verzeichnis mit dem cache und einstellungen wegverschoben um zugucken ob es daran liegen koennte

habe dann wieder eine leereweisse seite geofenet aber das problem war immer noch da

ich hab dann mit emerge -av mozilla-firefox den firefox neugebaut - keine verbesserung

im top und ps sehe ich den firefox nur einmal

im htop dagegen ist mir aufgefallen wird er mehrfach angeigt

die zeilen sehen so aus

```

pid    user    pri   ni    virt     rest     shr    s    cpu%   mem%   time+    command

16762  pieter  20    0     164M    79668     20584  S    0.0    1.9    0:00.24  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox

16769  pieter  20    0     164M    79668     20584  S    0.0    1.9    0:00.00  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox

16770  pieter  20    0     164M    79668     20584  S    0.0    1.9    0:00.00  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox

16771  pieter  20    0     164M    79668     20584  S    0.0    1.9    0:00.00  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox

```

ist das normal das der firefox den ich nur einmal gestartet habe mehrfach dann laeuft ?

woran koennte das mit der auslastung liegen ?

----------

## ChrisJumper

hi pieter,

also hier laufen auch immer mehrere firefox-prozesse, wenn du about:blank mit einer leeren weißen Seite meinst sollte der Fehler nicht direkt beim Firefox-Rendering liegen...

...und wenn es mit einem leeren .firefox-Verzeichnis der Fall ist, scheiden wohl auch Threads aus die deine Bookmarks indexieren. Oder am Cache der Besuchten Seiten.. oder beim eintippen von Adressen deine History durchsuchen (diese funktion hab ich bei mir begrenzt.. weil sie auf langsamen Unicore-Systemen nervt! --> about:config --> browser.urlbar.matchOnlyTyped ... aus false auf  den Wert true setzen).

Nur für die Statistik: Verwendest du www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin oder www-client/mozilla-firefox?

Hast du firefox schon aus einem Terminal heraus gestartet vielleicht kommt ein Fehler...

Wie bitte ist dein System ausgelastet wenn es keine CPU-Verbraucht? ;)

Nun dann würde ich es eher auf Probleme mit dem Anzeigetreiber/Rendering schieben aber selbst dann sollte irgendwo mehr cpu-last entstehen.

Vielleicht liegt es dann eher am Videotreiber.. *grübel* ein eselect opengl set irgendwas, hast du nicht vergessen?

Hast du grade erst auf Version 3.0.10 upgedatet oder lief es vorher normal?

Verwendest du vielleicht einen besonderen Firefox-Theme? Vielleicht liegt es auch daran oder verwendest du sowas wie x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt?

Fragen über fragen...

Ich hatte anfangs auch einige Probleme, doch die waren recht sporadisch, verursachten hohe CPU-Last und sind mittlerweile Geschichte ohne das ich der Ursache auf den Grund gehen konnte. Lag hier aber vielleicht auch an Flash.. und der ganze Werbung oder war Seiten abhängig.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## pieter_parker

den hab ich installiert

```

*  www-client/mozilla-firefox

      Latest version available: 3.0.10

      Latest version installed: 3.0.10

      Size of files: 52,515 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

      Description:   Firefox Web Browser

      License:       || ( MPL-1.1 GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 )

```

nein, mit leeren weissen seite meinte ich nicht about:config, einfach ein tab in dem nichts steht

hab wie von dir angesprochen den firefox von der console per eingabe "firefox" gestartet, er spuckt aber keine meldungen aus

naja, ziehe ich z.b. ein kwrite fenster ueber das firefox fenster und bewege es etwas hin und her sehe ich wie im firefox die darunter liegende leere weisse seite erst nach und nach wieder weiss wird weil das fenster vom kwrite dort noch angezeigt wird, wobei das kwrite fenster aber schon laengst aus dem bildbereich von dem firefox fenster wieder raus ist

eselect opengl set nvidia hab ich neulich nach dem ich die nvidia treiber neugebaut hatte ausgefuehrt

jetzt wo du es sagst, ja das ist seit dem update zu firefox 3.0.10

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ah! Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das da der Grafiktreiber der Bösewicht ist.

Bestimmt schon der dritte thread in dem ich das schreibe... aber ich komme selber auch nicht direkt drauf, weil das Problem immer anders beschrieben wird.

Versuch mal ein update/downgrade oder verwende den x11...

----------

## pieter_parker

```

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 180.29

      Latest version installed: 180.29

      Size of files: 51,046 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

```

den hab ich drauf

die letzte stable version davor ist die 177.82

in

/etc/portage/package.keywords

habe ich 

=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.82

geschrieben, und dann ein

emerge -av nvidia-drivers

gemacht

er will dann aber

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29

installieren

wie ging das nochmal das ich die x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers 177.82 draufkriege ?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> wie ging das nochmal das ich die x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers 177.82 draufkriege?

 

Also du meinst das er den nicht mehr beim nächsten mal updatet? Maskieren in /etc/portage/packages.mask

```
# echo ">=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29" >> /etc/portage/packages.mask
```

Du könntest aber auch einfach gezielt sagen das du die version 177.82 emergen möchtest:

```
# emerge -av =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.82
```

----------

## pieter_parker

emerge -av =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.82

genau das meinte ich

aber mit den nvidia-drivers-177.82 ist es unveraendert

----------

## AmonAmarth

dann empfehle ich dir mal ganz unverbindlich ein update auf eine testing variante der treiber! der neue xorg-server/mesa (oder weiß der teufel was) ist bei mir irgendwie nicht kompatibel mit den von gentoo als stable deklarierten nvidia-drivers.

die ausgabe von Xorg.0.log und informationen darüber welche graka du verwendest wären des weiteren auch interessant, wenn sich das problem nicht einstellt.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich hab mehrere nvidia treiber probier, eine verbesserung oder verschlechterung konnte ich dabei nicht beoachten

das verhalten das wenn 2 oder mehr fenster auf dem desktop sind es sich alles traege bewegt blieb immer gleich

musste das system eh neu aufsetzen aber auch nun auf dem neuem system ist es unveraendert

hier die xorg log datei

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686

Current Operating System: Linux server 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #16 SMP Mon Jun 29 13:52:59 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 26 June 2009  08:59:21PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul  1 20:40:45 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0xba0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

        X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT rev 161, Mem @ 0xe6000000/0, 0xd0000000/0, 0xe4000000/0, I/O @ 0x00008000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.29  Thu Feb  5 00:14:00 PST 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.3.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.29  Wed Feb  4 23:50:44 PST 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.41.00.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     HP LP3065 (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(==) NVIDIA(0):

(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) NVIDIA(0):

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 2560 x 1600

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 101); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) Option "Protocol" requires an string value

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) evaluating device (Mouse0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

hier meine xorg.conf datei

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    # 0 1080

#   Screen      1  "Screen1" Above "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

#Section "Files"

#    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

#EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

#Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option      "CoreKeyboard"

    Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

    Option      "XkbModel"  "pc105"

    Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

#  Section "InputDevice"

#      Identifier     "Keyboard0"

#      Driver         "kbd"

#  EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "HP LP3065"

    HorizSync       49.0 - 98.0

    VertRefresh     60.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#    Identifier     "Monitor1"

#    VendorName     "Unknown"

#    ModelName      "JVC ILAFPJ -- -XH"

#    HorizSync       15.0 - 68.0

#    VertRefresh     23.0 - 61.0

#    Option         "DPMS"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

#   BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"

#   BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

#   Screen          0

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier     "Videocard1"

#    Driver         "nvidia"

#    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

#    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"

#    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

#    Screen          1

#EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

#    DefaultDepth    24

#    Option         "TwinView" "0"

#    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 2560x1600_60 +0+0; DFP-0: 1024x768 +0+0; DFP-0: 800x600 +0+0; DFP-0: 640x480 +0+0"

#    SubSection     "Display"

#        Depth       24

#        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#    EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#    Identifier     "Screen1"

#    Device         "Videocard1"

#    Monitor        "Monitor1"

#    DefaultDepth    24

#    Option         "TwinView" "0"

#    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1920x1080_60 +0+0; DFP-1: 1920x1080 +0+0; DFP-1: 1280x720 +0+0"

#    SubSection     "Display"

#        Depth       24

#        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#    EndSubSection

#EndSection

```

mich nervt dieses traege und lahme verhalten sehr an - gibt es dagegen keine wirkungsvolle loesung ?

----------

## pieter_parker

hab gesehen es gibt neue stable nvidia treiber, aber die bringen keine verbesserung

was kann ich tun gegen dieses lahme und traege verhalten ?

-

----------

## Josef.95

```
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").
```

schaut auch nicht gut aus...

magst du den Rat nicht mal befolgen?

----------

## pieter_parker

done

----------

## Josef.95

Hast du auch noch mal überprüft ob das Font-Verzeichnis nun in Ordnung ist, vor-allem ob die Fonts nun auch wirklich Verfügbar sind? 

Im Zweifelsfall merge sie noch mal neu, eine Zusammenstellung gibt dir zb 

```
$ eix -I  media-fonts/*-*misc --only-names
```

merge sie bitte mit "emerge -av --oneshot Pakete"

kde4 ist da anfangs zb auch sehr empfindlich gewesen wenn die Fonts nicht korrekt konfiguriert waren, da wurde die Konsole auch sehr lahm, ewtl. ist es bei dir ähnliches...

----------

## pieter_parker

```
emerge -av eix

update-eix

eix -I  media-fonts/*-*misc --only-names
```

es zeigt nichts an

----------

## Josef.95

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -av eix
> 
> ...

 

Hm.., hier ergibt es 

```
$ eix -I  media-fonts/*-*misc --only-names

media-fonts/font-arabic-misc

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc

media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc

media-fonts/font-dec-misc

media-fonts/font-isas-misc

media-fonts/font-jis-misc

media-fonts/font-micro-misc

media-fonts/font-misc-misc

media-fonts/font-mutt-misc

media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc

media-fonts/font-sony-misc

media-fonts/font-sun-misc
```

 ich nutze hier aber auch komplett testing (xorg-server-1.6.1.902) evtl kann jemand anderes mit einem stable System dies noch mal überprüfen.

----------

## pieter_parker

sind diese fonts wichtig ? wie kriege ich sie installiert ?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *pieter_parker wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> emerge -av eix
> 
> ...

 

Jo, bei mir gehts.

@Pieter:

Generell ist ein bisschen mehr Text nie verkehrt...

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry, die

"media-fonts/*-*misc"

Pakete sind Abhängigkeiten von "xorg-x11" dies wird idR nicht zwingend benötigt, somit war ich da wohl auf dem Holzweg...

Viel Erfolg

----------

## pieter_parker

achso

aber wie kriege ich diese traegheit im system bei mehreren offenen fenster denn nun weg ?

----------

## Josef.95

Hast du es schon mal mit einem komplett Jungfräulichen Firefox-Profil getestet?

Sprich: firefox beenden 

```
$ mv .mozilla .mozilla-Back
```

firefox starten und schauen ob es was bringt.

Ansonsten hab ich da zZt auch keine Idee..

----------

## pieter_parker

ich hab ein neues system vor ein paar tagen aufgesetzt, es hat nichts gebracht (plugins habe ich garkeine im firefox)

----------

## pieter_parker

was kann ich noch probieren damit das besser laeuft ?

----------

## Finswimmer

Passiert dieses Verhalten auch, wenn du den Firefox schließt und eine andere GPU intensive Anwendung startest? (Google Earth, glxgears)

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

neulich lief der firefox nicht und ich hatte nur das konsolen programm von kde offen, gkrellm, kwrite (glaub ich) und audacious lief, ich wollte audacious an die andere bildschirm seite ziehen und ich konnte in zeitlupe zugucken wie sich das fenster nach und nach bewegte und der "schatten" nach und nach verschwand

vielleicht sollte ich das mal filmen ?

----------

## Josef.95

Wenn nicht schon gesetzt versuche es mal im kernel (make menuconfig) unter

Processor type and features  --->

mit

Processor family  ---> die passende CPU auswählen

Preemption Model (Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop))

und

Timer frequency (1000 HZ)

----------

## pieter_parker

Processor family (Core 2/newer Xeon)

habe einen intel quad core

Timer frequency (1000 HZ)

hab ich schon drin

(X) Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop)

hab ich, und ich teste nun

(X) Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop)

hab eben im vlc nen stueck video geschaut (.avi datei beverly hills cop)

mir ist aufgefallen das bei schnellen scenen es so aussieht als ob die obere haelfte des bildes der unteren vorraus ist

von windows und videospielen kenne ich das als v-sync oder so nannte sich das glaub ich ?

kann das was mit meinem problem zu tun haben ?

seit dem xserver 1.5.x ist das glaube ich so

----------

## pieter_parker

http://rapidshare.com/files/252775382/MVI_0558.AVI.html

die video datei ist 10 mb gross

warum nun kein schatten beim fenster ziehen da ist weiss ich nicht

sieht irgendwie aber nicht normal aus ?

----------

## XMath

Hi,

kannst du mal die ersten 5 Zeilen von glxinfo posten.

----------

## pieter_parker

glxinfo

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4
```

bei glxgears die 3 zahnraeder drehen sich sehr fluessig

----------

## pieter_parker

wie kriege ich das lahme und traege verhalten weg ?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm... mir ist aufgefallen das ich die selbe Karte hab wie du.. hat nur als PCI-E und nicht PCI.

(zuerst bin ich davon ausgegangen du verwendest eine etwas ältere Karte)

Bei mir läuft sowohl die Karte, Spiele, Compiz als auch der Firefox mittlerweile (3.0.11) wunderbar.

Ich fürchte, wenn du Plungins schon ausgeschlossen hast. Liegt das Problem vielleicht bei KDE4?

Nun ich verwende kein KDE4 und hab nur am Rand mitbekommen das es wohl die ein oder anderen Probleme mit NVIDIA->KDE4 gab. Welche sich aber auch kontinuierlich verbessert haben. Trotzdem. Vielleicht probierst du deinen Fuchs einfach mal unter fluxbox aus?

Hab mittlerweile die nvidia-drivers-180.60

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

#   BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"

#   BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

#   Screen          0

EndSection 
```

Warum eigentlich so bescheiden? Dies hab ich drin aber frag bitte nicht nach dem Grund, steht in der Readme-Datei zu dem nvidia-drivers.

Dabei wollte ich diese Einträge mal mit Kommentaren versehen. ;)

```

 Option "RenderAccel" "true"

 Option "NvAGP" "1"

 Option "NoLogo" "true"

 Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

 Option "XANNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

 Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

```

----------

## pieter_parker

halt, ich nutze kein kde4, ich hab kde 3.5.9 und meine nvidia karte ist nicht agp sie ist pcie

----------

